# Active SpeedCubing Shop in the U.S.A



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

A shop is active in the U.S.A and will be expanding soon.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool story bro.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 28, 2009)

good to know.


----------



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

My store is speedcubeshop.com and I am currently selling TaiYan cubes and Type (A) Vs. I will soon be expandind to possibly screw/spring structure 2x2s, and Type (A) IV. I will later on be getting maybe up into the 4x4 range but probably nor anywhere higher anytime soon. What do you guys think?


----------



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

look down more.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Camcuber I just ordered a Type AV from you which I was happy about -
however, it was more because the TaiYan II Blacks said "Out of Stock" on the picture. I don't want to change my order, however it says in stock again!

I don't know, just wanted to say. 
What's your personal preference of your cubes?


Also I would like to see some screw/spring 2x2s in your store, and possibly some 4x4s. I will probably buy a TaiYan Black from you soon. (ha just to let you know)

edit: I may have you change my order to a TaiYan II Black, what is your opinion on them (do you use them for speedcubing much?)


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

also are you shipping my order November 29th?
My zipcode is 26301 so you can check which one my order is.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 28, 2009)

LOLPRICES


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> LOLPRICES



frreeeee shippingggggggggggg


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 28, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > LOLPRICES
> ...



LOLPRICES


----------



## Ethan (Nov 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



i liek u and i think ur secksee

editz plz: vry vry much 4 win pl0x lol!!!!11111111


----------



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

Ethan said:


> Hey Camcuber I just ordered a Type AV from you which I was happy about -
> however, it was more because the TaiYan II Blacks said "Out of Stock" on the picture. I don't want to change my order, however it says in stock again!
> 
> I don't know, just wanted to say.
> ...


I use TaiYan and Type (A) V as my main speedcubes. Your order was shipped today.


----------



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


Would you rather order them from China and pay a little cheaper or the same price and recieve it in 2-4 weeks or a week or so?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 28, 2009)

I prefer China for bulk I think. And I usually buy in bulk. I like the idea of a store in America, can we just hope that it will have a bigger selection than the other shops that have tried to set up in the US? (Those that I know of have: A. Disappeared. B. Had crappy service then disappeared as far as I know). And hey, I'm not saying your shop will be the same, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I prefer China for bulk I think. And I usually buy in bulk. I like the idea of a store in America, can we just hope that it will have a bigger selection than the other shops that have tried to set up in the US? (Those that I know of have: A. Disappeared. B. Had crappy service then disappeared as far as I know). And hey, I'm not saying your shop will be the same, I'm just sayin'.


when you say that you buy in bulk, does that mean that you buy like 50 cubes? That is usually what bulk means when you are making wholesale orders. Just asking


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm talking personal bulk  so like...10-15, maybe more if I'm willing to spend the money


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

Cameron added mini Magics and YJ 3x3x3.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Cameron added mini Magics and YJ 3x3x3.



Is the YJ 3x3 a V-cube KO?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 29, 2010)

No they didn't make that (yet).afaik


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Cameron added mini Magics and YJ 3x3x3.
> ...



I heard that YJ is a V Cube KO brand.


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 29, 2010)

They make other products too..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> They make other products too..



I know. YJ is both good and bad.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 29, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Cameron added mini Magics and YJ 3x3x3.



Just bought two mini magics .

WR on mini magic? I think so.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, Cameron, I purchased a CII + LL 2x2 9 days ago, and they still haven't come. I know it sounds a little early to be complaining, but I find it weird, because you claim 3-5 days for arrival.

So yeah.


----------



## V-te (Jan 29, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Hey, Cameron, I purchased a CII + LL 2x2 9 days ago, and they still haven't come. I know it sounds a little early to be complaining, but I find it weird, because you claim 3-5 days for arrival.
> 
> So yeah.



I don't think this is the best place to contact him. 
You can try youtube, or his contact e-mail here






~Phoenix Death~ said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Yj usually makes the V-cube knockoffs, but it makes other things too. Also, the YJ 3x3 is not a V-cube 3 knockoff.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 29, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Hey, Cameron, I purchased a CII + LL 2x2 9 days ago, and they still haven't come. I know it sounds a little early to be complaining, but I find it weird, because you claim 3-5 days for arrival.
> 
> So yeah.



I've had delayed shipping orders.
I bought a CII on a Friday and it came on the next Sat. It was alright I guess. Cause I ordered RIGHT when he got out of stock.
So in others, someone ninja'd my order....

I'm in the same state as him too, so I expect fast shipping.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm from New York and it came in a week. I ordered a QJ mini and a Mini Magic. I also ordered a YJ 3x3 from popbuying before camcuber sold them. I have to say The 3x3 is AMAZING! I'm own a AI and 3 or 4 storeboughts and It completely blows them out of the water! The QJ mini is great, too , I see myself getting sub 1:30 with it = D


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

that's nice to put all of the problems that i have had with my website but resolved and ended up sending replacements to them. We use the same shipping method so that wasn't my fault. Once i take it to the post office and send it, i have no way to track or control the order unless the buyer bought trackable shipping.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, very mature iSpinz.


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 18, 2010)

*alrighty IM going to clear this up*

FIRST OFF, you guys need to chill out. I talk to Cameron on a regular basis. and when I am, hes CONSTANTLY trying to keep up with orders. we skype eachother a lot, and when we do hes always packing cubes and assorting stickers and having to put all the screws and springs together into EACH and every single package

2nd. you got to realize that he is a one man store. he just got hundreds and hundreds of cubes and he got TONS of orders already from the time he posted his restock video. so hes working the orders out, by order received. meaning, its 3-5 days arrival WHEN SHIPPED. not from the time you placed your money into his account.

3rd. ispinz, don't be a douche. have you ever even ordered from him? that goes for the rest of the people who are on his forum posting complaints even when you haven't even ordered anything. you realize he can track you account when you signed up to see if you even made an order or not. Grow up.

lastly, i've done business with cameron myself and the service is always great. (of course this was when he wasn't bombarded with lots of orders) none the less a new order i got recently got shipped a day or so ago and should be here friday. that sounds like 3-5 days shipping to me. oh and for the dumb ones. 3-5 days from the time it was Shipped, not when i placed the order

so chill out. hes trying. VERY HARD, trust me. i watch him stress out on camera when we vid chat sometimes about how hes trying to pump these orders out for all you dicks, just do you dont complain. cut him some slack. you will get your orders. and much faster than popbuying or cube4you haha.

anyway thats my rant/vent. it just annoys me that you all give him ****. i want to see you guys run a rising successful shop.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 18, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> FIRST OFF, you guys need to chill out. I talk to Cameron on a regular basis. and when I am, hes CONSTANTLY trying to keep up with orders. we skype eachother a lot, and when we do hes always packing cubes and assorting stickers and having to put all the screws and springs together into EACH and every single package
> 
> 2nd. you got to realize that he is a one man store. he just got hundreds and hundreds of cubes and he got TONS of orders already from the time he posted his restock video. so hes working the orders out, by order received. meaning, its 3-5 days arrival WHEN SHIPPED. not from the time you placed your money into his account.
> 
> ...


This. Very nice.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay for Pestvic!!


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

No, not yay.
A business is a business. I don't cut it any slack.


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 18, 2010)

joey said:


> No, not yay.
> A business is a business. I don't cut it any slack.



what are you stupid? its not a "business"

this is a business "a commercial or industrial enterprise and the people who constitute it"

1. hes not commercial, 2. hes not industrial, and 3 he has no people who constitute it. 

its a small shop run by ONE guy yes you DO cut him slack


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 18, 2010)

> A business (also called a company, enterprise or firm) is a legally recognized organization designed to provide goods and/or services to consumers. Businesses are predominant in capitalist economies, most being privately owned and formed to earn profit that will increase the wealth of its owners and grow the business itself.



other than being legally recognized, he is a business. A small one, but still a business.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> *FIRST OFF, you guys need to chill out. I talk to Cameron on a regular basis. and when I am, hes CONSTANTLY trying to keep up with orders. we skype eachother a lot, and when we do hes always packing cubes and assorting stickers and having to put all the screws and springs together into EACH and every single package
> 
> 2nd. you got to realize that he is a one man store. he just got hundreds and hundreds of cubes and he got TONS of orders already from the time he posted his restock video. so hes working the orders out, by order received. meaning, its 3-5 days arrival WHEN SHIPPED. not from the time you placed your money into his account.*
> 
> ...


Bold 1: Thats why you run a shop ether when you have a lot of time, or you have it as your source of income.

Bold 2: See my sig.

About my earlier post, I'm sorry, I have deleted it. I am just trying to ask who would believe this?



> It is free shipping so it isn't the post offices priority.


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> > A business (also called a company, enterprise or firm) is a legally recognized organization designed to provide goods and/or services to consumers. Businesses are predominant in capitalist economies, most being privately owned and formed to earn profit that will increase the wealth of its owners and grow the business itself.
> 
> 
> 
> other than being legally recognized, he is a business. A small one, but still a business.




remember its "a commercial or industrial enterprise and the people who constitute it" now re read your description and replace ever "business" word with the definition i have. still a small shop. not a business


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 18, 2010)

camcuber said:


> that's nice to put all of the problems that i have had with my website but resolved and ended up sending replacements to them. We use the same shipping method so that wasn't my fault. Once i take it to the post office and send it, i have no way to track or control the order unless the buyer bought trackable shipping.



I'm REALLY sorry about the complaint. I swear, I'm sorry. I was just really excited for my next DIY, since I had a bad Type A I (OLD). I'm really sorry. 

But really, Cameron is REALLY awesome. I too Skype him a lot and talk to him on a tinychat. He's a really nice person. I sometimes see him wrapping stuff up and handling the large order of Megaminxes. (MF8!). He let me use money order in the mail instead of Paypal. I guess I'm lucky he's so nearby so I can contact him easier and faster.


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > *FIRST OFF, you guys need to chill out. I talk to Cameron on a regular basis. and when I am, hes CONSTANTLY trying to keep up with orders. we skype eachother a lot, and when we do hes always packing cubes and assorting stickers and having to put all the screws and springs together into EACH and every single package
> ...




1. yes he trys to run it while he can and he is using it as a source of income but hes still young. hes not an older guy and this is all he does. he still gots school and other crap to worry about other than this shop. if this was his ONLY priority then yes i would agree with you but its not.

2. ive seen that shop. doesn look like anythings going on with it. you only have 31 posts compared to camerons 191,
What am i missing here? i didnt get your point.

none the less thanks for removing your post. i didnt mean to sound harsh. but really people cut him slack


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > *FIRST OFF, you guys need to chill out. I talk to Cameron on a regular basis. and when I am, hes CONSTANTLY trying to keep up with orders. we skype eachother a lot, and when we do hes always packing cubes and assorting stickers and having to put all the screws and springs together into EACH and every single package
> ...



Look, when I posted that I was wrong. That is not true and I pay for 3-5 day shipping through USPS.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

I am not mad about complaints because, if there is a problem with the order, it needs to be resolved.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > that's nice to put all of the problems that i have had with my website but resolved and ended up sending replacements to them. We use the same shipping method so that wasn't my fault. Once i take it to the post office and send it, i have no way to track or control the order unless the buyer bought trackable shipping.
> ...





Pestvic said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



I don't think that he copied me because I was told by friend that I should look into lowering prices. I did and then went to the other shop and saw that they did too. I think it was just a coincidence.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, he does work really hard. When we chat on tinychat, he sometimes does stress out. But he takes it all in and gives in outstanding service. He also has other things to worry about, school and something else that his cat did...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



What matters about posts on the forum? It either means that people have more problems, people are happy, or people want more cubes.

How do you know that Cameron didn't copy me? I'm pretty sure I wrote that first.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 18, 2010)

His lube service is 3.50, not 3.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > *FIRST OFF, you guys need to chill out. I talk to Cameron on a regular basis. and when I am, hes CONSTANTLY trying to keep up with orders. we skype eachother a lot, and when we do hes always packing cubes and assorting stickers and having to put all the screws and springs together into EACH and every single package
> ...



Look man, I have no problem with you. I just don't want there to be a feud between our shops. This is my only source of income and I am still a student who has tests to study for and classes to attend (not mentioning homework). 
I keep my orders under control by packaging them three times a day so that I can send them when my mom gets home. Sometimes when I am the only one home I can't go send them because I have no car. I try to send the cubes as soon as I can and it is rare if they are sent 2 days after being purchased. I appreciate Pestvic for understanding my lifestyle and helping to defend me.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



From what I have been told, I understand that you are a 12 year old boy. You still have school, but not nearly the work that a high school student does. Your parents must help you in some way if this is true (i am very aware that this may not be true btw). For all I know you could be a 40 year old man. Mostly everyone that watches my videos or has heard of me knows my age so it is no secret.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> His lube service is 3.50, not 3.


He changed it.

Anyway, Cameron, I understand your situation and that you have far less time than I have. I was being stupid when I posted all those posts on your forum and on this thread. I agree with you, we should stop "fighting".

(BTW, you can give the packages to the mailman to take them.)


----------



## Pestvic (Mar 18, 2010)

cool well thanks guys im glad my posts did start a fued and in the long run did end up having you guys all resolve your issues and problems. so lets keep it at a good understanding and know that we are all trying. and enough with the complaints haha

thanks again everyone!
Vic


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > His lube service is 3.50, not 3.
> ...



I never considered this a "fight." It is just business. People buy from whichever shop they want to. Prices are about the same. I include the shipping fee in my price and you do not. So the prices turn out to be the same. I feel that random people that we have no association with besides business go onto each others store and try to crash it. People have accused me of making fake accounts and trying to do this to your website which is crazy considering the fact that i barely have time to reply to this post right now due to the fact that I have been busy and am working on a 4 week long project right now. How can i give the packages to the post man if i need to buy postage. Once I get a car everything will be smooth assuming my store is still open.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 18, 2010)

camcuber said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/Marketing/shipping/Center-outside


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

camcuber said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Just use paypal and print a shipping label off of your paypal account and then tape it on and hand it to the postman.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > His lube service is 3.50, not 3.
> ...



Also, I have been having trouble choosing a price because I put about 30 minutes work into each cube if not more and i sticker them to the best of my ability.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

ianini said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



I don't think that that would work because you still need to buy the postage. I am just sticking with my method because it is working. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## ianini (Mar 18, 2010)

camcuber said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > camcuber said:
> ...


You just take the postage cost out of your paypal balance.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 18, 2010)

ianini said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



I see that now


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 19, 2010)

Pestvic said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > > A business (also called a company, enterprise or firm) is a legally recognized organization designed to provide goods and/or services to consumers. Businesses are predominant in capitalist economies, most being privately owned and formed to earn profit that will increase the wealth of its owners and grow the business itself.
> ...





camcuber said:


> I never considered this a "fight." *It is just business*. People buy from whichever shop they want to.



sorry Pestvic. You're argument doesn't really hold up when the business owner says its a business.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 19, 2010)

You guys (Cameron a.k.a camcuber and iSpinz) are both awesome. You guys both are successful in starting a store and selling cubes to people who do not wish to buy it from China or any other place that takes a long time to arrive. Nice work! Both of you!


----------



## camcuber (Mar 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Pestvic said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Yeah, that's true but I mean I don't have a license or anything so I guess it can be called a trade or like an unofficial business?


----------



## DaBear (Mar 19, 2010)

camcuber said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic said:
> ...



have you never heard of a SMALL BUSINESS pestvic?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2010)

I know this is not likely to happen in the near future (if ever), but, wouldn't it be awesome if camcuber, iSpinz, bigbee, & all the other US cube shops combined? If they all had the same stock, people could get their cubes very quickly. If someone was living in Clinton, Iowa (near iSpinz) & ordered, they would get their cubes shipped from iSpinz, if someone was living in Albany, NY (near bigbee, I think), they would get their cubes shipped from bigbee. This could make shipping go very fast, plus it would increase the total profit & the store could have a larger variety. Whaddya think?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I know this is not likely to happen in the near future (if ever), but, wouldn't it be awesome if camcuber, iSpinz, bigbee, & all the other US cube shops combined? If they all had the same stock, people could get their cubes very quickly. If someone was living in Clinton, Iowa (near iSpinz) & ordered, they would get their cubes shipped from iSpinz, if someone was living in Albany, NY (near bigbee, I think), they would get their cubes shipped from bigbee. This could make shipping go very fast, plus it would increase the total profit & the store could have a larger variety. Whaddya think?


Nah. I think my shipping (and supposedly Camerons) is fast enough. I could easily get every single cube on the market, it's just a factor of how much I'm willing to put into it. I don't think this is a good idea.


----------



## camcuber (Mar 20, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is not likely to happen in the near future (if ever), but, wouldn't it be awesome if camcuber, iSpinz, bigbee, & all the other US cube shops combined? If they all had the same stock, people could get their cubes very quickly. If someone was living in Clinton, Iowa (near iSpinz) & ordered, they would get their cubes shipped from iSpinz, if someone was living in Albany, NY (near bigbee, I think), they would get their cubes shipped from bigbee. This could make shipping go very fast, plus it would increase the total profit & the store could have a larger variety. Whaddya think?
> ...



Yeah, I agree with iSpinz. I also have access to every cube on the market but it would just cost too much money to get everything.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 20, 2010)

That goes for me too. And we live to far away to get together and discuss things, or if we got into a disagreement, we wouldn't be able to get anything strait.


----------



## camcuber (Jun 29, 2010)

The new Dayan Gu Hong (Lone Goose) will be in either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Jun 29, 2010)

cam thank you for the quick shipping the cube is great however the caps do fall off easily but and easy fix for a great mini cube


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 29, 2010)

How much are the Dayan Gu Hong cubes going to be?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 29, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> How much are the Dayan Gu Hong cubes going to be?



$13


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it possible to pay with credit card instead of paypal? Im trying to place an order now and it wont let me.


----------



## MEn (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I'm pretty sure you can pay with a credit card through paypal.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I just did it. I put the debit card thingy in and it payed. But the paypal balance says $0. I think it took the money directly out of the bank.

BTW: I ordered a DaYan GuHong and can't wait! Its my first order from your shop. I think I should spread the love around a bit. A little order from BigBee,Camcuber, and iSpinz should do the trick. Lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 30, 2010)

I get to get one this Saturday, suckas. >: )


----------



## Feryll (Jul 1, 2010)

First time buying; getting a white GuHong and micro memory  I like one man US cubing stores


----------



## camcuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey everyone!
Sorry that I am not very active on these forums but i'm not quite a forum expert  Anyway, a lot of you have been requesting maru lubricant and I am getting it but in moderation. Customs will be afraid that it is a bomb or something explosive so it needs to be sent in moderation (15 bottles??) so that it doesn't look like I am trying to blow up a town haha


----------



## camcuber (Apr 24, 2011)

I am considering stocking every color of GuHong and Lingyun - Anyone interested?


----------



## RTh (Apr 24, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I am considering stocking every color of GuHong and Lingyun - Anyone interested?


 
I don't think that's a good idea, few people like other colors than black and white, you may end up with a bunch of cubes stocked for months. I'll suggest getting those cubes most people want, and just keep selling those. (LunHui, ZhanChi when released, XCube 4,etc.)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

DON'T!! Just save up money to place a order for lunhui's


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 24, 2011)

camcuber said:


> I am considering stocking every color of GuHong and Lingyun - Anyone interested?


 
Only a couple of each color, AT MOST.


----------

